# *** My new Lange 1815 Chronograph ***



## Techniec

Dear fellow WIS,

Have already posted these in the Public Forum, but am so delighted with this watch that I am uploading them in the dedicated ALS forum, too ...

I truly love this watch, yet a bit wary of wearing it on a daily basis, but being a big chronograph fan and having owned many chronographs from Breitling to JLC up to Audemars, I can wholeheartedly say that this is the most impressive (and best looking) chronograph that I have ever had the pleasure of having on my wrist !

Many thanks for looking and best regards,

Pieter


----------



## ridley

Stunning watch, ware in good health.

Cheers.


----------



## CFR

Congratulations!! Coincidentally, a good friend just bought an 1815 Boutique Chrono last week, and I was admiring it on his wrist just the other day. The silver dial changes color depending upon the lighting conditions, and the blue hands are spectacular. What a wonderful watch! I think his and yours are two of Lange's most attractive chronos. I hope you continue to enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## vipereaper30

Beautiful addition!


----------



## mpalmer

Stellar choice! It doesn't get too much better than that. Congrats and enjoy your Lange!


----------



## Black5

That's just gorgeous.

Congratulations.


----------



## Omjlc

That movement pic slapped me across the face and woke me up from my post lunch slumber. Stunning.

Congrats and wear it proudly.


----------



## Omjlc

That movement pic slapped me across the face and woke me up from my post lunch slumber. Stunning.

Congrats and wear it proudly.


----------



## archer75

Just perfect and it is my target piece to acquire next year. If you don't find, could you pls pm me the discount you achieve. I assume you bought in Europe.
Wear in good health.


----------



## vanallard

That is a great looking watch and bound to attract many compliments, enjoy!


----------



## reuven

What a great watch !


----------



## archer75

Techniec said:


> Dear fellow WIS,
> 
> Have already posted these in the Public Forum, but am so delighted with this watch that I am uploading them in the dedicated ALS forum, too ...
> 
> I truly love this watch, yet a bit wary of wearing it on a daily basis, but being a big chronograph fan and having owned many chronographs from Breitling to JLC up to Audemars, I can wholeheartedly say that this is the most impressive (and best looking) chronograph that I have ever had the pleasure of having on my wrist !
> 
> Many thanks for looking and best regards,
> 
> Pieter
> 
> View attachment 9200130
> 
> 
> View attachment 9200138


Why there is no pulsemeter scale on this one? Boutique edition comes with a pulsemeter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Lange eliminated the pulsometric scale when it revised the 1815 chrono in 2010. The boutique edition is the one exception.


----------



## archer75

CFR said:


> Lange eliminated the pulsometric scale when it revised the 1815 chrono in 2010. The boutique edition is the one exception.


Yes, I know that, I confused myself thinking the boutique edition has the blue hands but not, it is the regular edition. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Larry Seiden

Congrats! Doesn't get any better than the 1815 Boutique Chrono. Love that blue.

(Well, maybe a Dato is a shade better)


----------



## kylerhasson

Awesome! My grail watch!


----------



## Emospence

Sweet baby *****. Congrats.


----------



## Aquaracer1

I'm not even a chrono fan. Mercy, you may have just changed my mind with that one! Congrats and wear in good health


----------



## smartbot

Congrats! Great choice!


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Omg, smoky stunning!


----------



## EDL77

Very nice watch!


----------



## Essthetix

That movement... it's like: FAWK! :O


----------



## mauiguy

Absolutely magnificent. I don't own a Lange, but it's posts like these that make me want to get one. Congrats!


----------



## Marei

Congratulations on a very fine watch. The movement truly is a piece of mechanical art.


----------



## jelly jam

Amazing! The movement is spectacular. Is there a video of it in motion?


----------



## Pencey Prep

What a beautiful yet simple design. 
How do they make it look as uncluttered and as easy to read as a simple 3 Hander.?
Stunning


----------



## keyzhu

Beautiful dial and a stunning movement. Congrats and be sure to wear it everyday


----------



## d4nimal

Wow what a great watch, congrats.


----------



## 8erren

Stunnign watch


----------



## 8erren

Wow my first post on WUS and I spell stunning incorrectly


----------



## Heljestrand

A. Lange & Söhne dream watch!


----------



## fmen

What a beauty!


----------



## Tony N

congrats, a masterpiece! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Mossy117

I'm brand new here but I can certainly recognize a beautiful watch. Gorgeous.


----------



## Playwatch

Great watch..Congrats!


----------



## O.G

Great watch! wear in good health..


----------



## mark1958

Congratulations. I have been considering a Datograph but love the simple design of the 1815 chrono... rethinking


----------



## keyzhu

Beautiful! Really like the blue hands.


----------



## lvt

Just saw this thread today, I'm speechless.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

Amazing watch. Love mine too.


----------



## Icycas

Beautiful, MK3?


----------



## Jimmy3993

Just beautiful.


----------



## Techniec

Uhh no, make 2 ... is there a make 3 already ?



Icycas said:


> Beautiful, MK3?


----------



## jayogolmic

Great addition!


----------



## jayogolmic

It's absolutely gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## devlred

Grats, no words, speechless, i hope one day  ....


----------



## varvn

You have arrived. Guess you did a while ago.


----------



## plastique999

Stunning ....may have to get one of these


Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Bwool

Stunning watch! Congrats!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Wow, brilliant piece. Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-perry

Excellent choice.. Congrats!


Cheer!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

Brilliant piece, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KhalidMay

Great looking watch! Congrats!


----------



## handsoverfist

Just as good off the wrist as on the wrist. Very special piece, and featuring the movement that made the entire high-end watch world sit up and take notice. I hope this is still as enjoyable 6 months on as it was upon purchase.


----------



## rott3

That is an amazing timepiece!

Congratulations!


----------



## topher

Damn this is grail status. Congratulations. I love how the movement looks in the back.


----------



## tifoso48

Techniec said:


> Dear fellow WIS,
> 
> Have already posted these in the Public Forum, but am so delighted with this watch that I am uploading them in the dedicated ALS forum, too ...
> 
> I truly love this watch, yet a bit wary of wearing it on a daily basis, but being a big chronograph fan and having owned many chronographs from Breitling to JLC up to Audemars, I can wholeheartedly say that this is the most impressive (and best looking) chronograph that I have ever had the pleasure of having on my wrist !
> 
> Many thanks for looking and best regards,
> 
> Pieter
> 
> View attachment 9200130
> 
> 
> View attachment 9200138


Congratulations - what an excellent choice - elegant, yet casual and purposeful - wear it in good health!


----------

